# Normal pecking order? Or should I step in?



## bmcgee1944 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have 2 goats, a Nigerian Dwarf and a young kid Boer. My Nigerian obviously runs the roost. Come feeding time he head butts my lil guy alot...if he doesnt get the point he will knock him hard. Ive been stepping in and the ND seems to know Im boss...but still take shots each feeding time..Any advice? :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They probably need more feeding room. Try putting out several piles of hay spread out pretty good that way the little guy can get out of the way easier if the nigerian comes for him. If it gets bad enough you might just want to seperate the two through a divider until the boer gets bigger so they can see each other, but the nigerian can't beat up on him.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 4 does and they each have their own bowl at feeding time (away from each other) :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, putting out "2" feeding spots is the best thing to do. 

I am experiencing this right now with a boer wether we have (who is the largest) and my almost 4 month old boer buckling. The wether wants to rule the roost and he has the size advantage right now. I put feed in 3 places for them--that way they can run around all they want and no one needs to get butted. :wink: 

I try not to step in, because, setting the normal "marching order" is necessary but man....I bottle raised that little buckling and it sure does hurt to see him get butted LOL! :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several does that I call my barn bi***. I lock them up during feeding of the grain, and wait until all the rest are done. I also feed hay is lots of places so they have different places to get away.

Now I did have a wether years ago that I just loved to death, he was a State fair Champion for years but he was butting my does so bad that he was causing abortions, so he had to go.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like normal pecking order. I agree with the others, I have several hay feeders around so they can all eat without too much hassle. Plus they all get their own bowls for eating grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree....placing feed around different area's... is the answer.... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep...like others have said.....grain bowl for each goat and several areas for hay! I have one bully...but he can't guard all the feeders at once! Once he settles on which feeder he is going to eat from then the others can eat in peace.


----------

